# JD vs. FLOWER pic



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

OMG look what I caught on the digital cam

OMG... I just watched my male JD and my female Flower have a little scrap, my Jd despite being smaller whooped her butt... take a look...








... I use to think JD's were kinda docile, this guy is coming out of the closet now, and he must have some powerful jaws, I know they are big anyhow too


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

cool picture...my jd used to battle with a gt, the jd always won


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

kissing cichlids


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

You should see how big my Pikes mouth is... its crazy Huge...


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey Xenon and all you other strictly P fans, does this encourage your cichlid fetish :smile:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

are they french


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

nice pics snow


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn, very nice...pic of the month...????


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

That would be pic of the year if it was a little higher resolution.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm gunna bug Xenon for a non-piranha pic of the month contest!!!!!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

thePACK said:


> damn, very nice...pic of the month...????


 ... I wonder if I could get away with saying it is just a couple of really deformed, some type of newly discovered piranha


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Great pix man!!! I used to have a JD before also, who always fought with my Red Devils. Ther RD were tough, but the JD always kicked ass cause he had a bigger mouth and their teeths sometimes grows out showing.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > damn, very nice...pic of the month...????
> ...


 prolly not...worth a shot though


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> I'm gunna bug Xenon for a non-piranha pic of the month contest!!!!!


 yeah - we got one









send your pics to me


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

That pic kinda reminds me of Innes avatar for some reason!








Eric


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

OK Innes you can take that picture and put it in the collection, how many submissions are we allowed to enter at a time?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

baddazz pic, Love them JD


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> OK Innes you can take that picture and put it in the collection, how many submissions are we allowed to enter at a time?


 so far we have only got one entry from Judazzz - so I guess if you send me the pics, they will be entered


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Innes said:


> SnowCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > OK Innes you can take that picture and put it in the collection, how many submissions are we allowed to enter at a time?
> ...


 right click on the image and save it to your harddrive Innes


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Awesome pic!


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Sweet! whats a JD?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

Jack Dempsy , its a type of cichlid. i think i typed that right.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

jack dempsey, named after the 1920's boxing champ

However, their name vastly overrates their aggressiveness. Snowcichlid just so happens to be lucky enough to own a gem of a JD, cuz that thing's obviously a badass mofo. Most are much more oscar-like in temperament.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah they are a great fish, they dont really get too much character until they get a bit older though. that one is about 5" or so


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

very nice pic snow









Mark


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

That's a great pic,Snow.


----------

